# Shad and Stripers



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

Took my manta 14 downtown early easter morning. Immediately got a few pieces of striper candy and live lined them behind the boat while i casted lures. Got two nice fish, 28 and 34" fattys. One bump on the lure but no takers. Moved down river below the 14th st bridge and started casting for shad. Plenty of action, pleased to report i caught equal numbers of Whites and Hicks. Two very nice whites, one had a lamprey. Quit around 11 and headed to the barn.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sounds like a good time.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey uncdub,
Are you from DMV originally? Just wondering why you are posting on this particular forum. I went to school in NC and my wife went to UNC Dub, was down there every other weekend when the weather was nice. We still have a place down there and the in-laws live down there. I tote my yak down there periodically and get on the ICW. Got some friends with a canoe and boats down there. Used to fish the south end of wrightsville ALL THE TIME! got into some great blues/flounder/sharks/ladyfish when i used to cast from the surf. You guys get a good striper run in the cape fear?





uncdub13 said:


> sounds like a good time.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yakattacker said:


> Hey uncdub,
> Are you from DMV originally? Just wondering why you are posting on this particular forum. I went to school in NC and my wife went to UNC Dub, was down there every other weekend when the weather was nice. We still have a place down there and the in-laws live down there. I tote my yak down there periodically and get on the ICW. Got some friends with a canoe and boats down there. Used to fish the south end of wrightsville ALL THE TIME! got into some great blues/flounder/sharks/ladyfish when i used to cast from the surf. You guys get a good striper run in the cape fear?


DMV? Department of Motor Vehicles? Not sure...I post on here 'cause it's the kayak board and I like to kayak fish, but I did go to UNCW. Awesome place. The striper fishery is good enough to get my fix for the most part but don't catch many big ones.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Great job Mobcrack. Thanks for the report.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

I was just under the impression that this was a DC/Maryland/Virginia (DMV) board, but I think I am wrong. Good to see someone from Wilmington posting though! I'll have get your read on whats biting the next time I head down in June. Not sure if I'll be bringing my yak or going out on a boat. I hit the Cape Fear right at the 17/74 bridge last year, tide was super low and I got super muddy, no bites though.



uncdub13 said:


> DMV? Department of Motor Vehicles? Not sure...I post on here 'cause it's the kayak board and I like to kayak fish, but I did go to UNCW. Awesome place. The striper fishery is good enough to get my fix for the most part but don't catch many big ones.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

uncdub13 said:


> DMV? Department of Motor Vehicles?


 DelMarVa


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I live in Southern Maryland and post here as well as www.Snaggedlines.com- fish the Tidewater region on occasion and the Potomac upper bay region- see a lot of NC/VA/Delaware/ Maryland posters here


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Mobcrack
PM sent


----------

